# HP EliteBook 8570p "Gametauglicher" machen



## Crookal (12. März 2013)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir ein HP EliteBook 8570p zugelegt. Nicht gerade ein Gerät zum Gamen (Spiele erst seit kurzem auf dem "PC" - habe es nicht erwartet, desshalb habe ich kein Gametauglicheren gekauft). Wegen der hohen Bildschirmauflösung muss ich die Grafikeinstellungen und die Auflösung im Spiel (Far Cry 3, Battlefield 3 etc.) auf das Minimum heruntersetzen. Damit möchte ich mich allerdings nicht zufriedengeben  Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das EliteBook "Gamestauglicher" zu machen? Wieviel müsste ich ca. investieren? Da ich nicht so viel Ahnung von Laptops habe müsste ich dies wohl von einem Fachman ausführen lassen.

Eine Nebenfrage: Beim Gamen wurder der Laptop zeitweise sehr heiss. Seit ein paar Wochen macht der Ventilator nun laute Geräusche. Kann es sein das durch das Gamen etwas kaputt gegangen ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Kevin


----------



## timbo01 (12. März 2013)

1. Laptops kann man nicht aufrüsten, d.H. du kannst nicht mehr Leistung rausholen.
2. Durchs zocken ist nichts kaputt gegangen, es hat sich einfach nur mit der Zeit staub angesammelt, der die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigt.

Gruß


----------



## Moerli_me (12. März 2013)

Kann meinen Vorposter nur zustimmen. Ein Laptop ist nicht dafür gedacht ihn aufzurüsten. Selbst wenn es teilweise möglich ist, lohnt es sich nicht.

Gegen die Hitze kannst du in erster Linie mal gucken, ob du deinen Laptop vielleicht aufschrauben kannst und mit einem Kompressor den Staub rausblasen kannst. Aber sei behutsam 
Hat bei meinem Laptop oft Wunder gewirkt. 

Ansonsten bock ihn auf damit er besser Luft bekommt. Bei meinem alten HP Laptop half das zumindest sehr.

Sonst kann bei Hitze in erster Linie zur passieren, dass sich dein Laptop ausschaltet. 
Auf Dauer nicht sehr gesund, doch die Komponenten halten schon einiges aus.

EDIT: Wenn dein Laptop auch im Leerlauf komische Geräusche macht, könnte etwas beschädigt sein, aber Gamen ist sicher nicht daran schuld, höchstens ein Materialfehler.
Wie lange hast du den Laptop schon?


----------



## Crookal (12. März 2013)

Hallo.

Danke vielmals. Ich habe in einem anderen "Post" gelesen, dass es möglich wäre etwas zu verbesser desshalb die Frage. In dem Fall hat sich das allerdings erledigt. 
HP hat mir gesagt ich soll das Gerät einsenden. Abwesenheit: ca. 2 Wochen.

Was empfiehlt ihr mir? Wenn ich das Ding aufschraube ist die Garantie wohl hin. Ich habe bereits versucht den eventuell vorhandenen Staub mit einem Staubsauger herauszubekommen. Hat nichts gebracht.


----------

